# Hydraulic fluid check MF 135



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

Hi, know there is 2 plugs for draining HF, 1 for rear end and 1 for area under shiftier.

Is the dip stick on the right side rear end,for checking fluid in both compartments?

My shiftier is stuck in R and after removing large plug on top of the case, it looks low.
The dip stick mentioned earlier is showing full. Thanks


----------



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

Haven't noticed any fluid on the ground except under oil plug.


----------



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

Did read a post about adjusting clutch pedal that I will do but need to know how to check HF in compartment under shiftier.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

dodjh said:


> Hi, know there is 2 plugs for draining HF, 1 for rear end and 1 for area under shiftier.
> 
> Is the dip stick on the right side rear end,for checking fluid in both compartments?
> 
> ...


That dipstick is for both. Did you get the gearshift 'unstuck'? A long screwdriver will do it. See You Tube and ALWAYS shift a MF with your palm ON TOP of the gearshift knob!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

dodjh said:


> Hi, know there is 2 plugs for draining HF, 1 for rear end and 1 for area under shiftier.
> 
> Is the dip stick on the right side rear end,for checking fluid in both compartments?
> 
> ...


If the dipstick is the proper one, that's what you need to follow. The case is not supposed to be full.


----------



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

deerhide said:


> That dipstick is for both. Did you get the gearshift 'unstuck'? A long screwdriver will do it. See You Tube and ALWAYS shift a MF with your palm ON TOP of the gearshift knob!


Okay I will and thanks for the reply.


----------



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

Thanks pogobill...as far as I know, it is the correct one.


----------



## dodjh (Mar 30, 2020)

Able to pop tractor out of R and clutch pedal has no more adjustment. Thanks again


----------

